# Jr. Gent FP Issue



## jedgerton (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys,

I have very little experience with FP's so perhaps someone can give me some advise.  I have a Rhodium plated Jr. Gent FP where the nib will barely reach the threads that hold it into the metallic tube.  In fact, I didn't think it threaded into the metallic tube at all but on a second look, I find that it will just barely catch a thread and stay in the tube.

Is this normal?  The metallic ring that appears to be press fit onto the feed mechanism appears to be what limits how many threads can catch.  I don't have second one to compare to and as I said, I have little or no experience with these pens.

John


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't picture what you are describing, can you post a pic?


----------



## dow (Apr 27, 2010)

jedgerton said:


> The metallic ring that appears to be press fit onto the feed mechanism appears to be what limits how many threads can catch.



John, I'm not sure what you're talking about with the "metallic ring that appears to press fit onto the feed mechanism."  I use a Jr. Gent FP daily, and the only metal things on "feed mechanism" are the housing and the nib.  Take a look at CSUSA's instructions *here* and see if what you're talking about is on the parts diagram at the bottom of the page.  Now, obviously, they don't have an exploded view of the front section, but it should look a lot like what Lou shows in his tutorial *here*.  I'm wondering if that ring is something that doesn't belong there.  

Like was said before, a picture would sure help clarify things, but maybe this will help.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 27, 2010)

IF I am reading and following, your front section (the metal part that holds the nib and has the threads) should catch threads in the pen body with about 3/16" of turning (screwing in) remaining.

My assessment, from what I think you are saying, is that you got a coupler (the part that goes into the brass tube) that was not fully threaded.  The threads on the coupler SHOULD extend almost to the end (1/32" above??)

Look right???


----------



## dow (Apr 27, 2010)

Ed, I _think_ that he's talking about the nib housing not threading all the way into the front section, but I could be mis-reading him.  Hopefully, he'll get us a picture to look at.

What you say makes sense, though, if the coupler threads were boogered up, then the front section wouldn't thread into the body at all.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 27, 2010)

dow said:


> Ed, I _think_ that he's talking about the nib housing not threading all the way into the front section, but I could be mis-reading him.  Hopefully, he'll get us a picture to look at.
> 
> What you say makes sense, though, if the coupler threads were boogered up, then the front section wouldn't thread into the body at all.




IF he doesn't know much about fountain pens, I would be surprised he is taking the nib out---COULD be WRONG, but it was one of my "premises".

We'll see-------------maybe!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dow (Apr 27, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> We'll see-------------maybe!:biggrin::biggrin:



Man, I hope so.  The suspense is killing me. :biggrin:


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 28, 2010)

Guys,

Sorry to keep you waiting on the picture.  Below is a close up and what I think is the problem is the threads on the plastic part in the middle of the photo barely catch in the metallic barrel.  I'm sure I don't know the correct names of the various pieces parts but at least I didn't use "thingy".



 

So what do you think?

John


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2010)

I think Dow was right on what he thought you said!!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2010)

Take off the ink converter and see if you still have the problem.  Never mind, that's a seam for the tiles, not a converter.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2010)

The kits are shipped with that all assembled.

Why did you take it apart and why does the nib holder look blue?  Heated??


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 28, 2010)

Definetly looks like it's been heated. Has a nice blue tint to it.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have never see a csusa fountain pen kit that had that metal ring on the black plastic nib holder.  On every one I have or have made that black plastic part screws all the way into the metal section, until just the small lip at the end protrudes from the metal part. You might try removing that small metal ring and see how it goes together.  I do know that there should not be that much black showing at the end, so unless you can either remove that ring, or press it on down almost all the way to the end it's probably not going to work for you.  I don't know if that is a new product for them, or if you just got a defective section.


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 28, 2010)

All,

Thanks for the replies and the help.

Ed, I didn't take it apart, it fell apart when a customer was looking at it.

Regarding the blue coloration, it's just a reflection of the tile the pen was resting on.  It hasn't been heated and it's a nice shiny Rhodium surface.

With your comments, I pushed a little harder on the metallic ring you can see on the black plastic.  It finally slipped down on the black plastic such that now more threads catch.

I hope this is the normal configuration.  I'll take it to our Central Texas get together in a few weeks to get some first hand advice.  Thanks everyone, this site and the people on it are the best!

John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never seen that silver ring on any of the CSUSA jr, fountain pens. The feed collar screws all the way into the metal housing, that silver ring would not allow the collar screw into the housing. See if you can remove it, Its been a while that I've made any Baron fountain pens but seems I remember them having a gold ring, just wondering if you might have mixed some barons parts with your jr. gent.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2010)

Barons and JR. Gents ALMOST fit, too!!

Another thought, Roy!!!

But, if it came to you assembled and fell apart when someone picked it up----there IS a problem!!!   

(that just ain't right!!)


----------



## dow (Apr 29, 2010)

jedgerton said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting on the picture.  Below is a close up and what I think is the problem is the threads on the plastic part in the middle of the photo barely catch in the metallic barrel.  I'm sure I don't know the correct names of the various pieces parts but at least I didn't use "thingy".
> 
> ...



John, I wonder if you've got more going on there than just an extra little ring.  That doesn't even look like a Jr. Gent housing.  Here's a picture of my pen.  Notice that at the end of the housing, there are two grooves that run around it and then there's a raised ring or shoulder right at the end where the feed assembly sticks out.  Yours doesn't have that shoulder, and mine doesn't have the extra ring.







I've never made a Baron, so I can't speak to the way they're built, but I think that, at least from what I've read so far, I tend to agree with Roy.  I think that maybe the parts got mixed up somehow.  Do you have any other fountain pens?  Is it possible that someone else was "looking to see how they work" and got them put back together before you noticed but they did it wrong?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 29, 2010)

Gotta agree, the section doesn't match the CSUSA Jr. series pens, the nib doesn't match (always been two tone to my knowledge, and now say Dayacom). That looks more like the nib on the cheap Euro Fountain kits from Berea.


----------

